# Driving School This Weekend



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm doing the SC one-day driving school with my son this weekend. Any tips on how to fully enjoy, and make the most out of, the event?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

the BMW Performance Center?

Tim


----------



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to the BMW Performance Center Delivery forum, you will get more help in here.

Tim


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is my review of the 1-day M-School.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=714293

Which school are you doing?

The biggest thing is to force yourself to relax behind the wheel. You will have an inclination to be physically tense -- and that will wear you out.

You will have a blast. The PC staff is awesome across the board.


----------



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. We are doing the one-day nonM class.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

So, the 1 Day Car Control School?

Coincidentally, I have a video for that too... 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=774533

That school is also a blast. Not quite the same as M-School, but probably much more practical. Driving the M235i was a blast.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Bring your rain gear, you may really need it! Enjoy. N4S


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

As they say at the PC -- rain is just "extra car control practice at no extra charge"!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

DDGator said:


> As they say at the PC -- rain is just "extra car control practice at no extra charge"!


Yeah, but 8 + inches of rain may be more practice than anyone can handle. Our local weather people are notorious for screaming the sky is falling, so we will see. N4S


----------



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like weather won't be too bad Sunday.


----------



## MrScuba (Jun 17, 2015)

I took delivery of my M235i yesterday. It rained steady all day and just made the track experience that much more impressive. The drive back to North Carolina would have been more fun in less traffic, but the confidence in the car came in handy when the sky really opened up.

I couldn't believe how well the 235 handled the cornering in wet conditions. If it was dry, I would never know how good it really is.

The renovation is supposed to be finished in November.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

It was raining at my M School,. Some guy planted an M5 into the guardrail within the first ten minutes of the day. The damage was cosmetic: nose, hood, fender. All the Germans in their shirt and ties came out of their bunker to investigate. Then, they brought the student another M5.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

That's an easy $10k in repairs at BMW rates... My front bumper was almost $3k. I'm sure it's all built into the costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeyore8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Had a great day on Sunday in the car control class. Wet in the morning and dry in the afternoon. Best part was that the weather scared people away so there were only 5 of us in the class. Got A LOT of track time. Well worth the time and expense.


----------

